# Hocking 5/26



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

Did a float trip on Saturday on the upper Hocking for some smallmouth. Put in at clear creek around 7:45am and floated downstream to the falls in Logan. Fishing was a little slow to start until we figured out what they liked. The 90 degreee temps had the bass holding real tight to cover, and we may have only caught 2 outside of cover. We ended the trip with about 25 smallies between the 4 of us. About 25% Less than last trip on that stretch....The smallmouth in the Hocking seem to be in mid spawn right now. We didnt catch one female the entire time, thus our biggest fish was about 1.5lbs. All fish were males between 12-15". Still a great trip on light tackle.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job sounds like u guys stayed busy slaying em

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone know what the best stretch for large smallies is?... So far I have fished the stretches from clear creek to logan, and chauncey to whites mill/athens......I really am hoping to get on the stretch from laurel run road north of nelsonville down to movies 10 this sunday. I know it's the spawn, but I want to find a spot where I can catch some larger fish 3lbs plus. Does anyone know where I have the best chance of this?


----------



## cj283401 (Oct 18, 2011)

When I was attending OU I had a lot of luck east of Athens off of South Canaan Road, there by the township building. I would try all the way down to Guysville. I have not fished it for like six years but was good back then.


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

Did you get my PM? Another thing to think about is this. The Hocking is a small body of water that can be a tough place to live with all the flooding it gets. The smallies will only get so big in it. You can and will catch some fish in the 3lb range but don't expect to catch a bunch every trip you make. There used to be a "slot" limit on the smallies from Logan down to either Nelsonville or Athens but not many people knew about it so I think some nice fish were taken out of it. Also fishing pressure can play a role in catching quality fish too.


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

dratharr dude...got your pm and replied....you may be right about the limited size due to limited resources. does the upper hocking really get that much fishing pressure? i have never even seen another fisherman on my float trips on the hocking. that said, it should be catch and release only IMO.


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

Used to be some nice fish between Haydenville and Nelsonville. Have not fished it in years so I do not know what it is like now. Never expect to catch a lot of 3lb fish on an southeastern Ohio stream. I have seen some 19 and 20 inch fish produced in some of the streams though. I was once part of a scale sampling survey that the results determined in some Southern Ohio streams mainly tribs of the Lower Scioto it took 5 years to produce a 12 inch fish.


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

I do think a lot of people fish it. A bunch of people that use the canoe liveries fish as they float. People could put in a mile below you and you might never see them. Also could be fishing the days before you float it.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

When I went to school down there I fished the nelsonville and plains area a lot. Caught a bunch of nice fish. I actually expected to get a 17" or better smallie on almost every trip. My pb out of there was 19" 3.5 to 4lbs. To find some of the best spots you have to hike and climb through/over stuff. We called ourselves mountain goat fisherman. lol.


----------

